# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Cách lưu lại những tab cuối cùng khi tắt IE ???

## chandat

mình thấy ie này bất tiện hơn firefox ở chỗ là cứ mỗi lần tắt ie đi thì khi bật lại nó lại ra thanh tab về trang chủ mà bỏ đi tất cả các tab mình đang làm việc trước đó.
nhờ mọi người tư vấn cho mìh cách tinh chỉnh thế nào để khi tắt ie đi và bật lại nó vẫn hiện trạng thái menu như cũ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
mong mọi người tư vấn giúp.
thanks [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## ngoduong

bạn nói khó hiểu quá
đầu tiên bạn tạo một biểu tượng shorcut của ie ra ngoài desktop. tại biểu tượng shorcut này, bạn nhấn chuột phải và chọn properties. hộp thoại hiện ra, tại trường target, bạn điền nội dung đằng sau chữ iexplore.exe” nội dung là –k (có dấu cách) cùng đường dẫn trang web mà bạn muốn luôn xem ở chế độ toàn màn hình.
ví dụ: với trang http://diendantinhoc.vn, bạn thực hiện điền nội dung đường dẫn là "c:\program files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe" –k http://diendantinhoc.vn (đường dẫn mặc định của ie).
có gì liên lạc cho mình nhé 
khidanongroile_1989

----------


## tunght

ví dụ như mình đang bật các tab như diendantinhoc.vn, google.com,..., mình tắt ie đi, khi bật lại thì nó lại chỉ hiện ra homepage mặc định của ie mà ko hiện lại các tab cũ trước đó.

----------


## phamhoasp

mình chưa thấy ai làm cái này cả, bạn chuyển sang dùng firefox đi, vừa nhanh lại tính bảo mật cao, có thể lưu lại trang như bạn nói
hiện tại có bản firefox3.5.6 là mới nhất

----------


## trangtrinoithat

rất tiếc là ie vẫn chưa có chức năng lưu lại tab khi bị đóng này.ở ff có chức năng này 
khi đóng cửa sổ ff của trình duyệt ( đang chạy 2 hay nhiều tab thì ff sẽ hỏi có save hay không ? ) .thậm chi khi vô tình tắt mất tab vẫn có thể mở lại được 

bạn chuyển sang dùng ff vậy .
tuy nhiên tôi có cách này để bạn có thể dùng được với ie .đó là bạn dùng add/on để switch qua lại ie và ff trên một trình duyệt

----------


## anhhailua

thực ra mình cũng đang dùng firefox, do dạo này firefox 3.5.6 của mình bị crash dữ quá, lưu chừng 5 tabs là crash liên tục nên mình muốn chuyển hướng qua dùng ie [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
bạn giới thiệu cho mình add-on đó luôn nha )
thanks.

----------


## cushinthang

bạn nên dùng ff tiếng anh .mình đang dùng lưu 10 tab vẫn ok 
add/on đây bạn hay vào đây để add và xem hướng dẫn : 

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/1419

----------


## hoaian

đúng là dân gà
muốn xem các trang trước của ie thì nhấn ctrl + shift + h
sau đó kích nút xuống chọn view by order

----------


## thangnguyenseo

file fox ra bản 3.6 rùi bạn ơi

----------


## gahocseo

mình xài vậy chứ vẫn không thấy bất tiện gì cả!

----------


## dichvuseo001

> đúng là dân gà
> muốn xem các trang trước của ie thì nhấn ctrl + shift + h
> sau đó kích nút xuống chọn view by order


theo mình biết thì tổ hợp 3 phím của bạn nói là mở lịch sử các trang thì phải, còn ở đây chủ topic nói là khi mở ie ra thì nó như ff có các tab đã mở, bạn này chưa hiểu câu hỏi đã chê người ta gà,

----------


## gcat1

mình đã thí nghiệm và dùng cách chuyển qua lại giữa ie và ff cho kết quả tốt .lưu được các tab khi bị đóng .

----------

